# Some new pics



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

I think im finaly making some progress size wise. Will be starting to cut a bit soon so will see the real progress then.


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Another


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

One more


----------



## Roid Devil (Apr 27, 2005)

Looking good dude.

cheers

matt :beer:


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Looking good robdoggy!


----------



## Kel (Jan 24, 2005)

looking good mate


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

lookin big RD much bigger than last time

how tall are u mate?


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

did you look like that when i met you at the finals?

I said you looked bigger than i thought, but i didnt reckon on this, good going mate.

Must be all that Guinness .


----------



## gary (Mar 8, 2005)

looking bigger everytime good going mate


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Thanks lads and lasses.

Im about 6ft DB and John im probably a 1lb or so heavier nothing in it realy.

I seem to have the same probs with pics as Pscarb though they never fully do my justice.


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

Yep lookin big dude


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

gotta be chuffed bud, nice one


----------



## Tuna_boi (Oct 30, 2004)

Nice pics. can see a real difference between ur last ones u took. As for the pics not doing u justice, maybe u should try taking them at night, with the lights on, could be the backround light affecting them.My pics come out even worse.Ur back shot looks to be the most noticable in terms of actual size gained.


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

ohh man, defo looking biiger, especialy your shoulders imo


----------



## sweet_FA (Feb 1, 2005)

robdog said:


> I seem to have the same probs with pics as Pscarb though they never fully do my justice.


Agreed, photo's without good lighting dont do anyone justice, u have to see people in the flesh to appreciate their physique


----------



## Roid Devil (Apr 27, 2005)

Hey Robog, what's your bodyfat % there and what size are your arms m8ey?

cheers

Fat Matt.


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

If anything, your lats look like the most improved i think, your gettin some nice shape there.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

You are looking good for size dude, but please can you blank out your scary face!


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Rob, looking good as usual chicken!!! Well done keep up the hard work!!


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

everytime u post a pic its amazing!!

the transformation u've gone through is unreal

Lats are looking nice and wide - keep it up bud


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

megatron said:


> You are looking good for size dude, but please can you blank out your scary face!


 mg:

Looking better with each pic mate. What is your weight in lbs?


----------



## InSaNiTy (Jul 26, 2004)

Jesus man, you're still getting uglier! but bigger, but whats the point if you look like a bulldog?


----------



## Carnivore (Apr 7, 2004)

megatron said:


> You are looking good for size dude, but please can you blank out your scary face!


quite harsh bro, essp when coming from an albino!

jk jk


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Carnivore said:


> quite harsh bro, essp when coming from an albino!
> 
> jk jk


lmao!! mg:


----------



## mark1436114490 (Apr 20, 2003)

Yep mate you are one big mofo! Your muscle posing face is a picture in itself!!


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

crazycacti said:


> everytime u post a pic its amazing!!
> 
> the transformation u've gone through is unreal
> 
> Lats are looking nice and wide - keep it up bud


/agree


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Well done Rob,

Seriously inspirational work on and off the board.

Nipple rings are still WRONG though 

SD


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

SportDr said:


> Well done Rob,
> 
> Seriously inspirational work on and off the board.
> 
> ...


What about cock rings?


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

mg: If anyone deserves respect for changing their entire body image, it's you. You look great mate. 

Well done, and I hope you are very proud. :beer:

Predator


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

You have a nice house.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Timmy Smooth said:


> You have a nice house.


LOL!


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

Well everone's alredy complimented him on how he looks, so I thought I'd do something different. It does look nice.

Rob looks a mean guy - like he should live in an east-end gangster pad. That pastel interior was very pleasent, that's all!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Timmy Smooth said:


> Well everone's alredy complimented him on how he looks, so I thought I'd do something different. It does look nice.
> 
> Rob looks a mean guy - like he should live in an east-end gangster pad. That pastel interior was very pleasent, that's all!


You dont have to explain, unless you have been there?........jk.


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

He had me round trimming his hedges to look like swans.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Timmy Smooth said:


> He had me round trimming his hedges to look like swans.


Male or female swans?


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

Hermaphrodites.

I'm a master craftsman.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Timmy Smooth said:


> Hermaphrodites.
> 
> I'm a master craftsman.


What are they wood? No punn........lol


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

> Main Entry: her·maph·ro·dite
> 
> Pronunciation: (")h&r-'maf-r&-"dIt
> 
> ...


So I guess, yeah, wood!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Timmy Smooth said:


> So I guess, yeah, wood!


LOL. Damn Tim. Does it hurt to get trimmed?


----------



## Foz1 (Jun 28, 2004)

I havent been on for a while mate and you have really trimmed down alot, looking good - keep it up!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Foz1 said:


> I havent been on for a while


You sure havn't. You better keep in touch! 

Get on the board mate!


----------



## Foz1 (Jun 28, 2004)

Now i'm back, I'm planning on staying back!!!!


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Damn right, Rob your transformation is truly awesome and a testament to your hard work.

You are an real inspiration.

Jock


----------



## InSaNiTy (Jul 26, 2004)

Jock said:


> Damn right, Rob your transformation is truly awesome and a testament to your hard work.
> 
> You are an real inspiration.
> 
> Jock


<------- Not to women though


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

InSaNiTy said:


> <------- Not to women though


Well I think the lipstick looks good on him and yes, Jock is right nice transformation indeed. :rolleye11


----------



## myseone (Mar 27, 2005)

Not sure what you looked like before, but you do have a good amount of thickness particularly in the trap, lat, shoulder region. Your waist is realitively small when compared to your shoulders also. As you get leaner your taper will be even more pronounced. Good structure and the effort that you put in.

Congratulations.


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

Continual improvement mate, very impressed!!!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Looking bigger and better all the time Robdog.


----------

